# Can anyone identify this frame?



## pro1street (Nov 14, 2007)

A friend of mine give me this frame awhile back to build a bike with but I never was sure of what brand it is so I thought I would see if anyone might have an answer for me,it has what looks to be these numbers and letters on the bottom bracket:MOIS W D502 47400 28 8586 they may vary from what I have here but thats the best I could make of them.Thanks!


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 14, 2007)

*I am 98% sure this is a JC Higgins Frame*

JC Higgins Frame.  I have a very nice original tank for this in Red/White with the Chrome ears if you are interested shoot me an email.  TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## pro1street (Dec 13, 2007)

*Updated photos of the Higgins Resto-Ride*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, the many of the Higgins bikes were made by Murray Ohio. hence the MO in the serial.
Scott


----------



## ecolnago (Dec 14, 2007)

i love those bars, what style are they and were could i find them,

Very nice!


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 14, 2007)

*Nice tank!*

Glad you got the tank!  Looks like it found a nice home!  Hope you ride it when the weather is nice.

Joe


----------



## pro1street (Dec 14, 2007)

ecolnago said:


> i love those bars, what style are they and were could i find them,
> 
> Very nice!




The bars came off a 60's model Western Flyer and I finished them in a flat black because I thought it would go good with the orange grips.
Hey Yeshoney Thanks for the great looking tank I stuck with the original decals and masked them off and give it a shot of orange and like You said once the weather gets nice I'll take it for a ride.


----------

